# Roland Bn-20 good for quality t-shirt prints for new business?



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

So I got a finance quote for the Roland Bn-20, but now I am contemplating whether to purchase or not. I love the quality and everything, and a Roland authorized dealer is only 30 min away so any problems won't be too big of an issue. The only thing I don't like is that the finished quality of making t-shirts with this machine won't have a soft hand. Is there any way to achieve this? or any material that will transfer the ink and blend it to the cotton of the t shirt rather then printing on a heat transfer vinyl? Otherwise I would buy this in an instant! Last anyone who has made t-shirts with this machine, how did the shirts hold up in the washing machine? Any cracks, staining issues?

Feedback greatly appreciated! I do not want to go the dtg and outsourcing my work is very expensive.


----------



## bigdaddy9999 (Jan 24, 2013)

The material you end up using will determine how much of a "soft hand" you have. I haven't found a printable heat transfer that feels like you printed direct to the shirt. But some feel pretty good. As for washing and cracking; hardly any customer I know follows washing directions. That said, Siser's PU Stretch looks the best after 15 standard washes (color retention and no cracking). It has a good feel to it as well. Whatever you do, don't use PVC!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the heavy hand is why I passed on the BN 20.... for about $1500 less I bought the veloci T DTG printer. True I can only do white and pastel..... no black but for one or two colors heat press vinyl does the trick... but this is just my opinion


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

I was looking at the veloci t as well but there are so many neg reviews on these dtgs that I want to just stay away from them if possible. Not only that, if something goes wrong most dealers are in other states let alone many seem to give bad customer service once the printer is sold. Ahh, I am stuck! To lease the bn-20 is still pricey especially since I am starting off. My last option would be to just outsource my work..


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sam - there are many different medias on the market for heat transfer digital print. Whiles Charles is correct the a DTG will have a softer hand, there are some very thin and light hand medias on the market for the BN20. 

A DTG can do a very limited number of things for your business. The BN 20 can produce not only heat transfer but decals, banners, canvas, static cling etc. etc. When comparing the technologies, you need to consider all that each does for you and how it will expand your business not only with new customers, but the current customer base you have that are getting these sort of products elsewhere.

I am not trying to get into a DTG vs digital print and cut debate. Both are great technologies and have their pros and cons. 

If you want some samples to evaluate on the different medias, please let me know via PM or email and I will get some out to you.


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Steve, do you work for Roland by any chance? I've decided to go with the Roland bn-20, currently exchanging info with the finance department for my area. Is there any reccomendation for material? I plan to use this for car/window decals and t-shirts once I promote and build my customer base. I have my designs finished, just waiting to finalize on this printer!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Slee410 said:


> Hi Steve, do you work for Roland by any chance? I've decided to go with the Roland bn-20, currently exchanging info with the finance department for my area. Is there any reccomendation for material? I plan to use this for car/window decals and t-shirts once I promote and build my customer base. I have my designs finished, just waiting to finalize on this printer!


I work for Imprintables Warehouse which is a nationwide re seller for Roland - we carry all of their equipment etc. 

As for materials, I would recommend a few but cannot self promote on the forum so I would prefer to point out that there are many preferred vendors on this site that carry digital print and cut media and would be happy to send you samples for evaluation including me. If you would like to talk offline about my specific recommendations, send me a PM or email me direct at steven at imprintables.com and I will be happy to assist you.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I suggest going with Imprintables Eco-Print for darks and their Solutions Clear for whites/lights. As for car decals I would recommend Oracal 3651.


----------



## brooker1960 (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry to ad to your post but I am also thinking of getting a BN-20. Are they easy enough to use if you have never used anything like this before. I don't want to outlay all that money only to find it is very complicated.


----------



## Slee410 (Dec 15, 2012)

I've owned mine for less than a month, they are pretty easy to use. I'm not sure where your thinking of purchasing from, but I received training by an authorized dealer in my area and I've had no problems operating this machine. Any minor problem I had, I was able to fix myself. The only thing I don't like is the roll size goes up to 20" but it is enough to mass print t-shirts for me. Keep in mind you do more than just t-shirts. For me though with this machine I am able to save loads of money by not outsourcing my work.


----------



## cindytees (Jan 26, 2011)

I've had my bn-20 for a couple of weeks now. Already providing silkscreen, embroidery, and DTG services, so I can definitely attest to the feasibility of adding a bn-20. 

First with the cons...this is the 56k of printers. It's slow enough where I make sure I have other tasks at hand to work on while the printer does it's thing. Also make sure you go through the training. I didn't and there's way too many expensive mistakes you could make along the way. I find myself as pretty good with technical material and I found myself pulling hairs.

The great thing about this machine and industry itself is how versatile it makes your business. It's a great compliment to silkscreening; not so much with a DTG printer. But if you had to choose, choose the bn-20 over any DTG printer unless you plan on printing white shirts all day.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I have used Cad-Color Express Print vinyl and I have felt some screen prints that felt way heavier.


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I purchased my BN-20 in January 2013 and have had it up and running for the last 2-3 months. 

There is a learning curve, but once you get it your set. I am still trying to figure out how to price things either per square inch or square foot (no I dont want to do linear). That has been my biggest challenge. But so far clients have not said anything about my rates, so maybe I am okay. 

I've made some really great apparel and signage for clients. My business has picked up drastically since the purchase, I had 6 jobs this week alone. 

As far as media, I love Siser, very consistent and a lot of options. The the print and cut I use Imprintables Eco Print. If you are printing designs with a negative space its great and you won't be able to tell the difference between screen printing. With large designs the material can be a little weighted, but has a very soft hand. 

The width of the printer is challenging. its 20" but only prints 18.5". I had many people tell me to get the Versacamm due to speed and larger width, but the price was too high and I am just starting out. So with that if you have a design that is 12x12, you wast 6" of paper unless you have a small design to gang run with it. I keep the scraps with hopes that a small job will come up and I can use it for that. 

Be careful leaving the printer running when your not around. I saw someone say they let it run over night since its slow. The first time I did it and woke up to everything properly print and cut. The second time I came to find the printer had gotten 1/2 way through the job and then ate the paper. All wasted. 

I attempted to try the perf-cut tutorial on myversacamm and I followed the instructions identically to what was stated and mine refused to kiss cut, it only did the perf-cut. That was a little disappointing. When I have some time I will try it again. 

I think it was a good purchase, you just have to be resourceful and willing to be patient and learn to use it.

*Since there are so many here with BN-20's would you mind sharing with me your pricing structure either publicly or privately, I just want to make siure I am doing it right since I am a newbie. *


----------



## castar (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,

IS anyone able to post some photos of t shirts done with bn-20? im yet to see some decent photos or any videos about how it turns out. could someone post some please? Im starting own clothing line and have number of designs ready along with heat press and t shirts. its either go with screen printed heat transfers or print designs on bn-20. can someone post some please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## woohooguy (Dec 23, 2012)

TShirtBarOnline | Gallery


----------

